# 1947 Lionel set (#1400)



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the makings of what would have been a Lionel box set (though I acquired each of them separately.)

A 1947 version of the Lionel 221 - with the nickle rimmed drivers - the tender is a 221W.

What I believe is a 1947 version of Post War Lionel Pullman cars - 2430(2) and 2431(1). They are of the blue and silver variety. 

At least one of the cars is in kinda rough shape on one side - lots of what I hope is just surface rust, and two cars are missing the couplers on one end. 

I ended up paying 60 for the engine and tender - which aside from some sparking on the tender and a wheezing whistle - the engine runs very smoothly backwards and forwards. 
I will take apart the shell and do a de-rusting on the few areas that need it and a restoration and a repaint. (Not looking to sell it, so I want to make it look new again. )

I might replace the original light bulb with LEDs and wire a harness between the engine and tender for a white prototypical backup light on the tender as well - Don't know yet. 

I am also entertaining the idea of adding an AC commander to the tender - I know that this has been discussed before here and I dont know if there was ever found a way to isolate the tinplate shell - so if anyone has any ideas on that front please chime in!

On to the cars - considering their shape and the condition of the one car - I talked the seller down to $65 shipped for all three of them - that's 20 bucks a car - the value that I found when I was researching was $27/car in fair/good shape and $65/car in mint condition - so I think that both of us got a pretty fair shake on that front. 

I can use the Easy-Off trick on these cars without worrying about "melting" them correct? This will be a first foray into a restoration like this - I found a pretty good YouTube series on restoring tinplate cars that I will follow religiously (along with any tips and tricks from you guys) - but he used a thinner bath to get the paint off and electrolysis to get off the rust - I don't have the setup for that in my apartment and I def don't need to have a hydrogen gas factory on my small back porch!

Thanks for looking guys - and as any thread is useless without pictures I will post pics and document this all when I get home from work!

Do y'all think that Jeff at Train Tender would have the parts for the coupler - or would I be better off trying to find an original or repro entire truck assembly?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

I said at the end that I'm at work and will post pictures when I got home....... 

:-/


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeff will definitely have parts so will hennings.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't worry much about the hydrogen. I use electrolysis routinely for 1000 lb. machinery castigs, without issue, in my detached garage. You're talking about a micro-scale bath, here.

What are you using for anode, power source, and connector leads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Evaporust works well for rusted stuff, Jeff will have the parts. 
Tjs thread if you haven't screen it! 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3483


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! GF took us out to see Mockingjay tonight - so pics coming ASAP!! 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SNK,

Sounds like a fun project. I did a 221 restoration in this thread ... you may find it useful ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3483

(The thread starts with some under the hood pics of a 221 that I purchases as is, and then goes on to a full restoration of another 221 I picked up.)

You may also find this thread on my 610 / 612 passenger cars useful. EasyOff strip, Dremel stainless wire brush buff/polish, prime, paint ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8795

They're not exactly your passenger cars, but the process is similar.

Good luck!

TJ

Edit -- oh, sorry, SJM ... just seeing now you posted one of my thread above. Thanks for the thumbs-up!


----------

